# Web Hosting



## kmvinodkm (Mar 27, 2007)

How is Chargertek.in webhosting?
is it worthy?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 27, 2007)

Checkout reviews on WebHosting Forums


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 31, 2007)

Actually, it depends on your use and purpose. If you host a static site, even a lower config will be fine and you may look for cheaper options. If you have a dynamic site with many visitors, you may need good setup.

Wenhosting forums may not always give you accurate info. You will get info about big players there. But there are plenty of smaller players whose information won't be there or there will be inaccurate info. But they could provide really good service as well!

But in the end keep one thing in mind. You get what you pay for. And one golden rule in hosting - if something is too good to be true, it is probably not true


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 31, 2007)

plans look to good to be true !! but again u never know ... as the funda of over selling is very tricky, if they sell their hosting (by mean of over selling) to 100 people and if the 90 of those people never use the said ammount of Disk space or Bandwidth rest of those 10 people may get way with using 100 % of the account


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 31, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> I wont say much because i have worked with Charegertek



You should give your frank opinion on forums. But this is how I look at it  Since you are not saying, you only have something bad to say about them 



> But overselling is not the biggest culprit. People falling for insane offers in the first place and then shouting later.


 True. But hosting providers really take ignorants for a ride!! IMHO, in this one line, people are cheated the most due to lack of knowledge. 

UPDATE:
 sukhdeepsinghkohli!! You deleted your post! But I got it before you deleted it!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 31, 2007)

@sukhdeepsinghkohli

hey me to wonder why u have deleted the Post ??

Tux is right... its a publick forum... you may post your frank opinion without any hesitation !!!!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, here i go 

Chargertek had a pretty good reputation when they used to work with RTG. Later, all broke up and Chargertek had some pretty bad records after August.

Now, it has been acquired by Adam (IGCHosting.com) and i think it is working good now. Not sure.

SHOUVIK is the guy who owns Chargertek India. I think Chargertek is now working good after Adam (IGCHosting.com) took over 

* As for people falling for Insane offers, well i think it goes like this:*

1. They will start with Free Hosting and free *kiddy* hosters will bomb them with stupid offers.
Look at the *CRAZY Request of the day*  ROFL
*freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?p=844330

2. Once they grow big, they think they need GIGS of space and TB's of Bandwidth. This is where Dreamhost, Servage, Site5 all come to ripoff. Offering one of those Ridiculous package with safety of *yearly payments* or *one time setup fees* they ripoff people quite well.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 31, 2007)

how about net4domains? I am about to register with them. Mine is a static site of a Company who is putting it up for satisfying sebi guidelines.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 31, 2007)

me am happy with tuxfan's  (dude.. where's ur green name?!)
For anything else.. FreeWebs is there to lean on...
I mix low space with PicasaWeb/Box.net/WordPress/FreeWebs/whatever resource found useful...


----------



## kooldude (Mar 31, 2007)

If you are looking out for free webspace go for *www.50webs.com

And if you want good setup at cheap prices you can go for  - *www.indialinks.com


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 1, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> *As for people falling for Insane offers, well i think it goes like this:*
> 
> 1. They will start with Free Hosting and free *kiddy* hosters will bomb them with stupid offers.
> Look at the *CRAZY Request of the day*  ROFL
> *freewebspace.net/forums/showthread.php?p=844330



That is one truly insane request!! 35 GB / 120 GB of free hosting. ROFL




			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> me am happy with tuxfan's  (dude.. where's ur green name?!)


Thanks for a "testimonial" . BTW, I am not a mod any longer so my name won't appear in gree. I resigned long back. 



			
				Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> how about net4domains? I am about to register with them. Mine is a static site of a Company who is putting it up for satisfying sebi guidelines.


It should not matter much since it is a basic / static site. However, I would recommend you look around for options. I am personally not too fond of net4domains hosting. Few very basic reasons are their below average hosting control panel, restrictions on email addresses, lack of information on their site, etc. Best thing is to try a pre-sales chat/email correspondence with them and see how it goes.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 1, 2007)

as far tux's hosting goes... one thing i have felt over this few months the UPTIME roocks... me and my frnds together have account with all most all big players... every one of it had downtime, but never had any issue of down time with TUX's hosting... thats what i like most about it... apart from that i have not noticed any other spciallity on it.. just that solid uptime..


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Apr 1, 2007)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> That is one truly insane request!! 35 GB / 120 GB of free hosting. ROFL



Not only that, he wants it for providing *illegal* files  and what really make me  is that he still gets offers. Just CRAZY


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 4, 2007)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> as far tux's hosting goes... one thing i have felt over this few months the UPTIME roocks... me and my frnds together have account with all most all big players... every one of it had downtime, but never had any issue of down time with TUX's hosting... thats what i like most about it... apart from that i have not noticed any other spciallity on it.. just that solid uptime..



Thanks for the testomonial 

Uptime for Jan was 99.92% (mainly because of 35 min downtime on 24.1.2007). Feb and Mar 100%  Touch wood!!

Anyway, while we are talking about uptime, here is some interesting piece of information 
Downtime in 2007 for the 20 most popular websites



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Not only that, he wants it for providing *illegal* files  and what really make me  is that he still gets offers. Just CRAZY


ROFL!! Really crazy people out there providing with us some doze of humour


----------



## cancer10 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> Well, here i go
> 
> Chargertek had a pretty good reputation when they used to work with RTG. Later, all broke up and Chargertek had some pretty bad records after August.
> 
> ...



Seems you have done your homework well 



Regards
Shouvik


----------

